# Best lens/aperture setting for newborn photography?



## indioli (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi!!

Just a quick question (or three)...
I've been playing about with newborn photography and was wondering what the best types of lens is for this type of photography?
I'm using a Sony A55, and currently have 2 lenses: 3.5-5.6/18-70 and 4.5-5.6/75-300

What aperture setting is ideal (obviously depending on other exposure issues)?

Also, I've been using natural lighting but in a darker setting would you recommend using lighting?

Thanks!


----------



## noodles (Jul 29, 2011)

Those lens are variable aperture and depend on the focal length you have selected. You can stop up, but not down. 

For my baby I use my 35mm f/1.8, but I shoot at f/2.8 depending on how much of the baby i want in focus.


----------



## noodles (Jul 29, 2011)

Given what you have i'd say the 18-70. The lowest stop given by the camera at the focal length you are shooting from should be fine.


----------



## indioli (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## lyonsroar (Jul 29, 2011)

noodles said:


> Given what you have i'd say the 18-70. The lowest stop given by the camera at the focal length you are shooting from should be fine.



The lowest stop will not give you the sharpest pictures...

OP, your aperture question is like asking "with how much foot pressure should I press on the gas pedal during my race?"
It's impossible to answer.  There are too many variables.


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2011)

indioli said:


> Best lens/aperture setting for newborn photography?


How much light is there on the newborn's face? f/8? f/5? f/2? f/11?

How much ambient light is there?

What lighting ratio, ambient to strobed, do you want the series of shots to have?


----------



## MissCream (Jul 29, 2011)

noodles said:


> Given what you have i'd say the 18-70. The lowest stop given by the camera at the focal length you are shooting from should be fine.



No, that is incorrect. You could easily only get one eye in focus if you do it this way and unless your baby is a cyclops then I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 29, 2011)

Why the lowest aperture will get only one eye in focus?
The lowest aperture gives less DOF and give blur background.


----------



## noodles (Jul 30, 2011)

MissCream said:


> noodles said:
> 
> 
> > Given what you have i'd say the 18-70. The lowest stop given by the camera at the focal length you are shooting from should be fine.
> ...



f/3.5 is the widest aperture on the 18-70 and it's unlikely the OP will shoot at 18mm... so it's very unlikely focusing on one eye will make the other out of focus.


----------



## enzodm (Jul 30, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:


> Why the lowest aperture will get only one eye in focus?
> The lowest aperture gives less DOF and give blur background.



less DoF = if eyes are not on the same plane, one of them will be out of focus. However, unlikely with a kit zoom (because aperture is limited).


----------



## lyonsroar (Jul 30, 2011)

noodles said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > noodles said:
> ...



Depth of field is also related to the distance the subject is from the camera....sooooooo...If OP shoots at f3.5 very close to the baby, one eye will be in focus, the other OOF.


----------

